# Waiting for the nice man from the insurance company



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Found a nicely built HO scale 1960's vintage ranch house for cheap, and my red light bulb illuminated. 









Needed something macabre. How about a NIKE HERCULES booster?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's probably not covered by insurance, it's an act of God!


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

Since NIKE batteries were situated next to residential areas, the operating instructions suggested firing as close to 90 degrees vertical as possible to avoid incidents like the above.
After reading this, I think the cover art below illustrates a normal day of accidents and not a launch scramble.
Nike Site Dangers


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

The 3D files for this can be found on Thingverse. 
















Here's another HO rendering I did of a NIKE HERCULES


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

When we lived in Minnesota we lived near St. Bonifacius. Just outside of town was a Nike Missile base, right on Nike road. When the Army left, they gave the town there test Nike Hercules, which was installed in the town park! It's still there in Missile Park, you can see it on google maps.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's my kinda modeling ...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

NJ had 14 Nike bases, one right in my town.
The South Plainfield facility was activated in 1955 and closed in 1971. 
It's all been redeveloped now.


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

For anyone contemplating a site on their platform/display or as flatbed cargo.
Ed's Nike Missile Web Site (ed-thelen.org)


----------



## Stejones82 (Dec 22, 2020)

Lemonhawk said:


> When we lived in Minnesota we lived near St. Bonifacius. Just outside of town was a Nike Missile base, right on Nike road. When the Army left, they gave the town there test Nike Hercules, which was installed in the town park! It's still there in Missile Park, you can see it on google maps.


I didn't know that LH! We ride our bikes to St. B several times throughout the season. I'll have to look for that park.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Its at the intersection of 92 (Main) and Wildwood. It's a nice full sized Nike Hercules. The launch site was on Nike road and a lot of the buildings are still there, but it's all private property and off limits to "tourists". The RADAR site was still fenced off when we lived there and I can't remember where it was. I tried to find it on google maps but I think is all been removed by now. Its within a mile of the launch site and I think was west of the Launch site and on a North south road that Nike road teed into (its been 23 years since I last passed by it). It was nice to see the missile was still there and well maintained! Our favorite park was Rebecca Lake, especially when they had the slides, a little bit of rain and the slides were dangerously fast, probably why they were removed! I really miss the great parks that are in that area. In the summer I think my son went Bass fishing every day just outside Baker Park!


----------



## Story (Dec 8, 2018)

History lesson 
Memorial Day: Recalling 1958 Middletown Nike missile explosion (app.com)


----------

